# ShowReel von ChezEddy



## smileyml (18. Januar 2011)

Auch wenn ich es auf Fubiz gesehen habe, verdient das Showreel von ChezEdddy einen direkten Link zum Video auf Vimeo. Es ist seit langem mal wieder ein schönes Reel, das soviel mehr ist als nur ein ModellingReel und deren Texturen.
Viel Spaß beim Schauen und Musik hören


----------



## sight011 (22. Januar 2011)

Ist kein Showreel, aber auch absolut sehenswert:

http://philippsteffen.com/?p=814


http://www.catsuka.com/news_detail.php?id=1291552247

mfg


----------

